
Mozilla and Palemoon – Mozilla losing their temper? - Iniesta
http://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&p=83262#p83218
======
dd9990
I'm not a Mozilla employee. It's sad to see one of the very few genuinely good
companies get attacked by uniformed users looking for controversy to get
worked up about. Creating an account to post this link here and the comments
in the linked thread are perfect examples of that.

We don't know what Mozilla said, officially or unofficially. We don't know if
it was a random employee or an official company statement. They also haven't
been given a chance to defend themselves. Let's not assume the worst because
it gives people something new to rage about on twitter.

~~~
CelticSuperhero
Well respected? In earlier times for sure. But Mozilla of today has totally
left power users alone. I would not call that what is left a genuinely good
company

~~~
dd9990
What I really mean is morally good. Call me naive but I think the majority of
employees at Mozilla do want to make the world a better place. Mozilla doesn't
sell your data or undermine your privacy unlike its main competitors. It
doesn't want to lock you into their ecosystem and hold you or your data
prisoner. They have a core mission to bring people access to the web and not
have it controlled by a few select companies. I think they're fighting the
good fight.

I disagree about power users to a small extent. Rust has to be one of the best
things Mozilla has ever been involved in. Servo looks really promising. e10s
has actually worked out and Web Extensions will finally make addons secure.
It's not an easy path or transition. Constantly modernising such an old
codebase is a huge challenge I don't envy. I think the criticism levelled at
Mozilla is too harsh some times. They've taken risks and sometimes it doesn;t
always work out, like FirefoxOS phones.

~~~
unlinker
You misteriously forgot about some stuff, like Hello, the Pocket integration,
or the Brendan Eich case.

------
kevingadd
The ambiguity of this whole post is really weird. No specifics on what was
asked, or of who asked. Under what circumstances would it actually make sense
for any official representative of a company to reach out to the operator of
the Pale Moon forums to ask them to do... basically nothing? No specific
requests were made, apparently, and no criteria were provided.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's cheesy drama between maybe 4 devs and has no place on HN.

------
unlinker
I don't know, really. I'm not the most pro-Mozilla person around, but if
there's no proof... Not even the name of an employee... I can't believe it,
sorry.

------
anaran
Any evidence to support this allegation?

Mozilla could just as well be a victim of badmouthing.

------
nailer
Could someone provide a short summary of what this is about?

~~~
kevingadd
Pale Moon is a fork of Firefox. The maintainer has a long history of an at-
times-antagonistic relationship with the core FF development team. This
appears to be another footnote in that long history where he claims to be
receiving pressure from some mysterious Mozilla employee, in this case to
censor his forums in some unspecified way.

------
CelticSuperhero
[https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11810&start=...](https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11810&start=20#p83307)
\- for everyone who is interested in finding out if the attack was just a cry
for attention or backed up with facts.

------
carsongross
The Big Sort comes to software:
[http://www.thebigsort.com/home.php](http://www.thebigsort.com/home.php)

I expect much more of this to come.

